

Use Your Desktop Apps Anywhere - yread
http://www.spoon.net/

======
icebraining
_> Spoon lets you use your desktop apps and docs instantly, anywhere, with no
installs._

Except for the Spoon plugin, which still prevents you from using the apps in
any environment where you can't install programs.

This could be interesting if they leveraged NaCL to allow actual install-free
apps, at least for any machine with Chrome. Right now, it's no more
interesting than PortableApps.

